# campervan , EA tips ?



## RanDom is Best (Oct 6, 2010)

2 of us getting a campervan for maybe btween 3 or 4000 dollars ! any tips or advice maybe petrol costs , on a limited budget . and would you pick up work along the way easily . willl have about 6000 $ after buying the camper each,, will that last long if we budget !!!
any help would be great


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

http://www.australiaforum.com/trave...oney-do-i-need-travel-australia-7-months.html is at the bottom of the page and a few threads between here and the bottom have some relevant info in replies.
Scan back a few pages and you'll find a few more and a few with plenty of links, re costs, climate and alternatives.


----------

